# Dolphin Browser HD 7 is released!



## Vampir1c (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know if you guys are aware but Dolphin HD 7 recently came out and its a pretty nice update from the previous version. The download is currently only on Get Jar which is why the Android Market hasn't showed an update available yet but I have uploaded the apk for you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Downloaded directly using your links then used my Apps installer from the marketplace to instal it.

Easy peesy


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks alot!


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

So what's with this dolphin account??? I have it on my phone and I wanted to restore all of my bookmarks onto my TP but there's no way to use it??? Its supposed to backup all your info to the account so you can restore from there.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Carlo said:


> Downloaded directly using your links then used my Apps installer from the marketplace to instal it.
> 
> Easy peesy


App installer? All you have to do is click on the apk once its downloaded.


----------



## desifun (Oct 22, 2011)

I installed the file provided in the first post here, but when I clicked on that file some HTML viewer opens and shows plenty of pages with some weird numbers and letters. Sorry if this is so stupid but can someone plz help me with this dolphin HD version installation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

desifun said:


> I installed the file provided in the first post here, but when I clicked on that file some HTML viewer opens and shows plenty of pages with some weird numbers and letters. Sorry if this is so stupid but can someone plz help me with this dolphin HD version installation?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Open it again and get the HTML viewer app to open it.
2. tap Home to get to home screen then hold Home to view recent apps.
3. note the name of the app that opened the apk and tap Back.
4. menu > settings > applications > manage applications > "name of app" > clear defaults
5. now when you open the apk, if it does not automatically install, choose Package Installer or installer to open it.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

FYI http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1319529


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

amysor said:


> FYI http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1319529


Wow, that's bad. Glad I haven't used dolphin in forever. Switched to boat browser and then to opera. Looks like boat is spware bullshit, too. Anybody with an account there want to ask if he can check opera? It's the smoothest browser I've used so I really hope it doesn't do the same.


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

I like Dolphin.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I'm glad I've been using Opera for a long time now. Shame on the Dolphin devs.


----------

